# Weather for the week of Feb 23- March 1st



## billski (Feb 23, 2014)

Well, aside from the temps getting back down to normal, It's looking like a quiet week for snowfall.   I'd really like to get some more natural to get away from the FGR.  Stowe blends the new with the FGR which makes for a really sweet consistency.

Here's Kelly.  What can I say?


----------



## flightschool (Feb 23, 2014)

Think this is going to be his first major fail of the season.  No one I follow is suggesting anything until maybe Sat/Sun and that is 100% up in the air.


----------



## abc (Feb 23, 2014)

Some dusting on Wednesday?


----------



## hammer (Feb 24, 2014)

So far it looks like a cold groomer day next weekend.  Maybe the stronger March sun will help things.  At least the snow piles in the flatlands will have a chance to recede.


----------



## gladerider (Feb 24, 2014)

In

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 24, 2014)

IMO the good news is that JB released a forecast map that shows the northeast staying cold for the month of March.  Step 1.  March can be a juicy month so getting the moisture is favored. 

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 24, 2014)

Some thoughts for this week, they can't tell yet but maybe. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLmkxeWTKr8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 24, 2014)

After the awesome soft bumps and spring skiing of this past weekend, I might skip skiing this coming weekend given the lack of recent snow and sustained cold.  Plus the rest of March my skiing dance ticket is already punched every weekend (2xVT, 1xLP, 1xCats)


----------



## Abominable (Feb 25, 2014)

Wunderground calling for some accumulation Sunday - Monday in Southern VT.  BG - can you make this happen?


Sunday Night
Snow likely. Low 11F. Winds light and variable. Chance of snow 70%. 3 to 5 inches of snow expected.

Monday
Snow likely. High 24F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of snow 80%. 5 to 8 inches of snow expected.

Monday Night
Cloudy with some light snow. Low 13F. Winds light and variable. Chance of snow 70%. Snow accumulating 1 to 3 inches.


----------



## hammer (Feb 25, 2014)

Thinking of delaying this weekend, but if I do I end up delaying the following trip to 23 March...any thoughts on the forecasts long-term?  Good chance of enough cold over the next several weeks?


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 25, 2014)

Looks like maybe something between the 1st and 3rd for the lower lands and the 4th-5th for the upper lands. http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=WyaqN6b8SdA


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2014)

AlmostIt will snow i hope so i have a great Birthday present in North VT around March 7


----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2014)

ZYDECORICH said:


> Looks like maybe something between the 1st and 3rd for the lower lands and the 4th-5th for the upper lands. http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=WyaqN6b8SdA




I am hearing rumblings of something noticeable 3 - 5th.   Better start planning to be sick later next week.


----------



## sf77 (Feb 26, 2014)

billski said:


> I am hearing rumblings of something noticeable 3 - 5th.



We're definitely getting a large storm on Monday of this coming week (March 3rd). Some places might get 12+ inches of snow!


----------



## billski (Feb 26, 2014)

sf77 said:


> We're definitely getting a large storm on Monday of this coming week (March 3rd). Some places might get 12+ inches of snow!



Minnesota?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 26, 2014)

billski said:


> Minnesota?



New Jersey is still the bullsyes zone as of today's 12z suite (various model outputs below).

I'm a believer in this storm now, as it's passed the _"annnnndddd it's gone"_ time period of the models.   Even the crappy American government model has it now (better late than never).


----------



## lerops (Feb 26, 2014)

For when?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## billski (Feb 27, 2014)

NWS Albany is forecasting 4-6" tonight/tomorrow thurs/fri for Magic and environs!


----------



## Abominable (Feb 27, 2014)

Nice!  Getting heading that way in an hour. Would love a refresher.  Hoping that Monday storm delivers too.  Thanks for all the updates.


----------



## billski (Feb 27, 2014)

Abominable said:


> Nice!  Getting heading that way in an hour. Would love a refresher.  Hoping that Monday storm delivers too.  Thanks for all the updates.


  Bring us back the dirt.  er, uh, the pow.  Enjoy!


----------



## skifree (Feb 27, 2014)

very nice. heading up in the am. a little fresh with single digit temps . should be awesome


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 27, 2014)

Remember my recent comments about how Camelback's marketing department are the biggest liers remaining in the ski industry?

This was just posted on the FB page.  Seriously, they must think people are morons.


----------



## abc (Feb 27, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Remember my recent comments about how Camelback's marketing department are the biggest liers remaining in the ski industry?
> 
> This was just posted on the FB page.  Seriously, they must think people are morons.



Maybe not 12-18", but the latest forecast does call for 6-8" in the tri-state area Sunday night to Monday morning. It's quite possible it'll be revised down when we got closer. But I wouldn't go quite so far to say the "L" word about the amount when all the previous "official" forecast had been over-predicting... wishful thinking maybe.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 27, 2014)

abc said:


> *Maybe not 12-18", but the latest forecast does call for 6-8" in the tri-state area Sunday night to Monday morning. *It's quite possible it'll be revised down when we got closer. But* I wouldn't go quite so far to say the "L" word* about the amount when all the previous "official" forecast had been over-predicting... wishful thinking maybe.



The forecast they're referencing is SIX to TWELVE, and frankly they're awfully close to the 3-6 and 6-12 delineation on that map.  

 There could be some very small pockets of 12-18 where meso banding sets up, so they put out this *"PROJECTED 12 TO 18"*, which is 100% false.   They do this crap all.....the.....time.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## 4aprice (Mar 4, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Remember my recent comments about how Camelback's marketing department are the biggest liers remaining in the ski industry?
> 
> This was just posted on the FB page.  Seriously, they must think people are morons.



From someone who was up there, that's hilarious.  I think they got about 1/2 hour of flurries Sunday morning.  I know people who had taken off work to try to score fresh snow Monday, oops.  

OTOH They've got a great base going on and when they A) get more snow, or B) it warms and gets soft, they are going to have a fabulous spring.  The crowds will be gone and if you ever wanted to try the place this would be the year.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------

